# Warning .621=NO SBF ... I REPEAT NO SBF



## ccsoccer03

You will end up with a bootloader error that says Mem_map blank blah blah blah... Yes mine bricked, and it bricked hard. others have too... just dont even try it.

edit: I thought I might make the steps I took more clear to first time readers.
I took the .621 update.
Everything was fine.
Missed root, sooo
Sbf'd back to .602
All goes fine in flashing process... phone reboots... then
BRICK

What did we learn today? If you're on .621 ... dont you dare sbf back. You are PROMISED a PERMABRICK. This is serious crap. Just dont even do it. Getting my Rezound Friday. I'm tired of the MotoCrap.


----------



## bobAbooey

That really sucks for you guys. I'll hit up p3droid and twitter, maybe if we flood him, he will help out. He's all about the gnex now.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## lancasterv3

I know it definitely sucks man but thank you for posting this. I have been reading throughout the forums about the inability to flash back. Just adds insult to injury

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Not sure how a warranty works after a year+ owning a phone but if the motoroloa update bricked my phone, I would be either leaving verizon with a new phone or in a cop car. I would try and get a new phone asap and never update it. Good luck guys.


----------



## lancasterv3

bobAbooey said:


> Not sure how a warranty works after a year+ owning a phone but if the motoroloa update bricked my phone, I would be either leaving verizon with a new phone or in a cop car. I would try and get a new phone asap and never update it. Good luck guys.


 damn strait. I think there trying to kill off the last of modded Droid x`s.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Not sure how a warranty works after a year+ owning a phone but if the motoroloa update bricked my phone, I would be either leaving verizon with a new phone or in a cop car. I would try and get a new phone asap and never update it. Good luck guys.


Agreed. If a forced software update caused a phone to be bricked, doesn't matter if its in warranty or not. I'd be willing to pay a shipping and handling charge if needed, at most. That crap should be replaced free of charge, regardless.

In the interim, I will be keeping OTA Rootkeeper on my phone for the rest of my Droid X life, unless a root method is discovered on .621. Don't trust Moto/VZW enough to not force an OTA on my phone when I'm not looking. Although if they forced an update on my MIUI it would likely cause even greater problems...


----------



## kwest12

Good lord... if this is true, this should be pinned immediately throughout the Droid X section....


----------



## lancasterv3

After reading the op again I think the update did not brick it but trying to sbf did which is even worse, because at that point you have no ground for a replacement.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chromicant

Yup. Happened to me as well.

However, I've been poking and prodding my phone last evening trying to fix it, and I'm looking for someone who has .621 and is handy with Linux and sbf_flash. Want to see if I can get the images off a working .621 install and see if I can't do some magic on them.


----------



## lancasterv3

chromicant said:


> Yup. Happened to me as well.
> 
> However, I've been poking and prodding my phone last evening trying to fix it, and I'm looking for someone who has .621 and is handy with Linux and sbf_flash. Want to see if I can get the images off a working .621 install and see if I can't do some magic on them.


 so does actually sbfing cause the brick?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX

I thought it was confirmed that the bootloader stayed at 30.04. Was this not the case or is something else happening here?


----------



## jonwgee

Why is anyone even attempting to take this update? You had to know this would happen.....

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## lancasterv3

SaurusX said:


> I thought it was confirmed that the bootloader stayed at 30.04. Was this not the case or is something else happening here?


it is confirmed but it appears something has changed. Throughout all the forums people have not been able ti flash back. Way to many people to have bad downloads and such. I wouldn't put it past moto to make an update like this.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## lancasterv3

I agree but this is a pretty aggressive step.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

jonwgee said:


> Why is anyone even attempting to take this update? You had to know this would happen.....
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Agreed. Glad to hear before it came out of soak that OTA Rootkeeper allows one to keep root at least, at least that has already been confirmed before the rest of us get it. Just because the bootloader version stays the same doesn't mean that you can't SBF back, likely there is something else in the OTA that breaks the SBF process. Will likely need a .621 root and SBF for it to work properly, or (most likely) a new version of RSD Lite.

OTA Updates *always* break root, unless using something such as OTA Rootkeeper AFAIK. Its not an aggressive step, its simply just the way it is with the Google OTA updater system.

Hopefully when we see the new update roll nationwide we will get lucky enough to get a new RSD Lite leaked or something, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bobAbooey

There's really no reason to expect this to happen. No one knew you would not be able to flash back, we can still flash back to froyo if we want. It would seem that we would be able to flash back to 602 if we wanted, there's not a precedent for not being able to flash back.

I hate OTA's, they never work for me when they come out.

Edit. I guess I missed that stuff when I got into rooting. I rooted right after I got my phone in Dec of 2010.

Oh my god, you killed my DX!! You bastards!!


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> There's really no reason to expect this to happen. No one knew you would not be able to flash back, we can still flash back to froyo if we want. It would seem that we would be able to flash back to 602 if we wanted, there's not a precedent for not being able to flash back.
> 
> I hate OTA's, they never work for me when they come out.


I have never taken an OTA, ever. I was on the Froyo leak when I first got my phone with FroyoDynamite for the first year, then eventually I SBF'd to .340 to update my bootloader and then SBF'd to .602. My phone has never seen .605







.

Alas, there is precedent, although not without an updated bootloader version. Froyo had changed bootloaders mid-way and you are unable to flash back to the earliest Froyo iterations, or for that matter Eclair. However, there was never an Eclair SBF I believe, and the Froyo update changed bootloader versions. A bit back-handed, I would agree, as they didn't update the bootloader, but I don't think the Froyo OTA that changed the bootloader was given any info by Moto/VZW to break the SBF process to an earlier version. (I could be wrong here, I wasn't paying much attention to the root/ROM scene at this time)


----------



## coltzfan

Yup, mine is bricked as well. Tried ALL SBF's all the way back to FROYO. Tried Linux, system only and nothing works. Motorola is screwing us. I got the Droid 2 months after it came out, then the X the week after it came out and have been using it ever since. I WILL NEVER OWN A MOTOROLA PHONE AGAIN. I have taken other updates and was always able to get back to where it was previously.


----------



## bobcaruso

Just bring your phone to a VZW center, I'll bet they can easily use the admin utility to reset your phone ( just tell them this is what happened whn you took the soak)
coltz, did you get the message before the sbf load or after it finished?


----------



## bobAbooey

What are you going to do? Try and get it replaced?

If they are replacing phones, I'll brick mine and get a new one. This battery skip sucks. I assume they are giving x2's.


----------



## SaurusX

coltzfan said:


> Yup, mine is bricked as well. Tried ALL SBF's all the way back to FROYO. Tried Linux, system only and nothing works. Motorola is screwing us. I got the Droid 2 months after it came out, then the X the week after it came out and have been using it ever since. I WILL NEVER OWN A MOTOROLA PHONE AGAIN. I have taken other updates and was always able to get back to where it was previously.


You were a brave soul to try it. I said in a previous post that I wouldn't be shocked either way if Motorola did or did not do something to break the ability of us to root/SBF. I'm still not shocked, just kind of pissed off. Unless something changes it's going to be an ordeal SBF-ing back to .602 and studiously avoiding the .621 update. SBF-ing back to Froyo is out, because the OTA update will now bring you to .621. This sucks.


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> You were a brave soul to try it. I said in a previous post that I wouldn't be shocked either way if Motorola did or did not do something to break the ability of us to root/SBF. I'm still not shocked, just kind of pissed off. Unless something changes it's going to be an ordeal SBF-ing back to .602 and studiously avoiding the .621 update. SBF-ing back to Froyo is out, because the OTA update will now bring you to .621. This sucks.


Not a big deal, just don't activate the rom till after the SBF/Root/CWM install/new rom install, simple as that, no activation, no OTA


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> What are you going to do? Try and get it replaced?
> 
> If they are replacing phones, I'll brick mine and get a new one. This battery skip sucks. I assume they are giving x2's.


Ugh, me no want. My friend has an X2 that I just rooted a few days ago. Not a fan. Have to be plugged in to USB to even get in to Recovery, just now getting some beta 2nd-init ROMs, and whenever you flash a new ROM you have to reflash Recovery because it gets wiped. Also, the screen looks worse than the X, and it uses the same exact battery as the X but has dual-cores so battery life is crap. I assume you could maybe get that a bit better by undervolting and all that good stuff, but man. Such a pain. I wouldn't mind moving up to a dual-core something-or-rather, but the X2 felt like a downgrade rather than upgrade to me when I was playing with it.


----------



## Goose306

BTW, does anyone remember what files need to be pulled out of stock gingerblur so it doesn't take OTAs? I know obviously custom ROMs won't, but I know also that with certain bloat frozen or removed it also won't. I recommended my mother take OTA Rootkeeper so if she does get upped she can at least keep her root apps, but thinking further with this new info, I'd really prefer her to just not take the update, at least until there is a working way to SBF or revert. As she is now if she messes anything up too bad I can at least SBF her and get her back to factory, but I don't want to have her in a situation where she's unable to get back to a stock out-of-the-box state.

Or maybe I'll just put her on MIUI again. But it'll be a few months till I get a chance to fiddle with her phone again, so I would like to know if there is a solution in the interim.


----------



## bobAbooey

My wife lucked out being the main account person, she lost her Dinc sunday and was able to get an early upgrade. She got an iphone 4s. I looks nice but I lol'd at the tiny screen, it's like a childs phone compared to the dx. I don't get an upgrade until Aug. Damn her.


----------



## Valdeck

I have not used my DX in a looong time but this is totally shady of MOTO. I am glad I skipped the razer I just do not trust them anymore. That being said the very fact that everyone in this forum is/was rooting and modding and using SBF means the warrenty is voided not to mention it is only a year long anyway.


----------



## SaurusX

Looks like droid-life has picked this up.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/22/droid-x-update-to-621-breaks-ability-to-sbf-back-to-earlier-firmware/


----------



## bobAbooey

SaurusX said:


> Looks like droid-life has picked this up.
> 
> Good. Hope someone can help us out.
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/22/droid-x-update-to-621-breaks-ability-to-sbf-back-to-earlier-firmware/


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## thommiller

coltzfan said:


> Yup, mine is bricked as well. Tried ALL SBF's all the way back to FROYO. Tried Linux, system only and nothing works. Motorola is screwing us. I got the Droid 2 months after it came out, then the X the week after it came out and have been using it ever since. I WILL NEVER OWN A MOTOROLA PHONE AGAIN. I have taken other updates and was always able to get back to where it was previously.


you SBF'd and broke your phone and you're mad at motorola? why did you even take the update in the first place? you know that happens when you assume...


----------



## bobcaruso

Yes


----------



## coltzfan

thommiller said:


> you SBF'd and broke your phone and you're mad at motorola? why did you even take the update in the first place? you know that happens when you assume...


Because I did the soak test for GB and was able to SBF back to FROYO with no issues. Been down the road with Moto before. For 3 years now I have tested for MOTO and devs because I was confident that I had all the tools I needed to get back to stock.

So in my conclusion, My daughter was very nice and gave me her upgrade....gotta love 9 year olds. So I just ordered my new phone. HTC Rezound will be here tomorrow.


----------



## chromicant

Ok, in an effort to try to fix this, I was wondering if anyone who HAS a working DX with .621 and sbf_flash available do a few things, namely:

sbf_flash -r -d --boot
sbf_flash -r -d --recovery
sbf_flash -r -d --system

while in the DroidX bootloader. This should be safe. However, I don't have the sbf_flash code, so I don't know if it'll ignite your phone, cause your computer to convert into a ColecoVision, or summoning ancient demons from hell.

And email the files to [email protected] ... I've gotten somewhere with getting a red M logo to come up for a brief moment, but I think I need a better kernel image to pull it off, hence the 3 downloads via sbf.

Oh, and let me know in the email if you rooted the device already.


----------



## anrichardson

coltzfan said:


> Because I did the soak test for GB and was able to SBF back to FROYO with no issues. Been down the road with Moto before. For 3 years now I have tested for MOTO and devs because I was confident that I had all the tools I needed to get back to stock.
> 
> So in my conclusion, My daughter was very nice and gave me her upgrade....gotta love 9 year olds. So I just ordered my new phone. HTC Rezound will be here tomorrow.


HaHa, couldn't but laugh but to think of how Moto feels. You were able to do a soak test but then you came out with and HTC phone. Just shows that Moto isn't getting any better.


----------



## coltzfan

anrichardson said:


> HaHa, couldn't but laugh but to think of how Moto feels. You were able to do a soak test but then you came out with and HTC phone. Just shows that Moto isn't getting any better.


Little background....in 98 Dallas needed a QB....I told my dad that if they did not draft a QB I was done with Dallas....They Drafted a Safety. Well as you can see Peyton was my man in 98 so been Colts since then.

Now Moto says hey we will never unlock your bootloader but if you soak test this for us, we will give you an update earlier than others. I said, sure did it for GB and it went well. Well I did your little soak test, and wanted to go back to where I was, and it bricks it. Sorry, cross me once and I am done. So yup, read the reviews, and found Rezound has unlocked bootloader, and beats. so no more moto for me.


----------



## Goose306

So... I just put my phone in to bootloader because I was going to SBF and try mussing around with some stock GB for a bit... and realized my phone has bootloader 30.03  ... just curious, is this normal? I thought the bootloader update to 30.04 came with a Froyo update. I've never taken an OTA, as I said above, only just SBF'd... but I assumed that a new bootloader comes with the SBF. Not the case? Is there any advantage to this? Besides the fact I can flash really old Froyo (not really an advantage) lol. I've never had a problem with RSD Lite or anything, just never really paid attention, but with all this talk of bootloader stuff it kinda makes me wonder...


----------



## sefirosu

This is just crazy!


----------



## bobAbooey

Weird, my bootloader is 30.04

As far as I can remember, it's always been 30.04. I've only been flashing since Dec 2010.


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Weird, my bootloader is 30.04
> 
> As far as I can remember, it's always been 30.04. I've only been flashing since Dec 2010.


30.04 is what I thought everyone should be on unless you were still wayyy back on an old Froyo version. I was also under the impression that if on 30.03 you couldn't run GB, your phone would brick. Am I wrong? lol. I've had this phone since it was released on Eclair, and I more or less immediately rooted and was on the leaked OTA for Froyo. Could that have something to do with it? I remember when Froyo was coming out Moto was throwing a fit that if anyone was on the leak they wouldn't get the OTA. Don't know if that could have to do with it.


----------



## Sandman007

when Froyo was released it updated the Boot loader version from 30.03 to 30.04. That's is why you cant SBF past Froyo. If you try to SBF to Eclair (30.03) you will have a paperweight. Same goes with this new .621 update. It definately changed the boot loader a little bit and Moto is trying to keep it quiet.

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## Goose306

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> when Froyo was released it updated the Boot loader version from 30.03 to 30.04. That's is why you cant SBF past Froyo. If you try to SBF to Eclair (30.03) you will have a paperweight. Same goes with this new .621 update. It definately changed the boot loader a little bit and Moto is trying to keep it quiet.
> 
> Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


If I remember correctly the Froyo OTA leak didn't have bootloader 30.04 it had 30.03 which is why if you were on OTA leak you could SBF back down and take the OTA with Moto's forgiveness.







Still don't understand why I'm still on 30.03, but whatevs, it seems to have been purring along happily on 30.03 ever since I had it, I'll leave it as it is. It must be the OTA that updates the bootloader, and not SBF? That would explain why I'm still on 30.03. Would it do any good/be possible for me to pull a 30.03 mbm file out of it? Don't know what good it would do, but more just curiosity now.


----------



## chromicant

Wait a second...

...nandroid backups backup the boot partition? If so...that may be a really easy fix if someone has 621 and root. Someone get me a nandroid backup to check (use the [email protected] address).

Yea. I said it. Don't know much about nandroid backups. Since backups show weakness. Real hackers have servers to mirror their data.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02

chromicant said:


> Oh, and as the late Steve Jobs liked saying, "Oh, and just one more thing..."
> 
> The .621 update does some SEEM(?) edits:
> 
> ui_print("1F4D");
> assert(motorola.update_nv("00A6002F00000000000000251F4D00010000001D547565204F63742032352031343A31323A323920434454203230313100"));
> ui_print("1F4A");
> assert(motorola.update_nv("00A8002F000000000000000F1F4A0001000000073031422E305200"));
> ui_print("1F4B");
> assert(motorola.update_nv("00AA002F000000000000001D1F4B00010000001558534153484457303156525A4E413031422E305200"));
> 
> I havent touched RadioComm since I had an old Mot flip phone...but can someone look at this on a working, not .621 DroidX. Curious what's hiding in there...


Standard moto nv updates with an OTA. Nothing to see here.
1F4D Tue Oct 25 14:12:29 CDT 2011 
1F4A 01B.0R 
1F4B XSASHDW01VRZNA01B.0R


----------



## chromicant

Snow02 said:


> Standard moto nv updates with an OTA. Nothing to see here.
> 1F4D Tue Oct 25 14:12:29 CDT 2011
> 1F4A 01B.0R
> 1F4B XSASHDW01VRZNA01B.0R


Thanks. I guess I should have seen that one... (NULL terminated strings FTW)


----------



## chromicant

Well, made some progress. Now instead of the MEM null error, I get the Err:a5,70,39,00,27 error.

Can't get into recovery, and I *think* I have a valid recovery flashed. Guess I need system to look OK for this trick to work.

Anyone got a dump of the system flash? Send me a PM if you got one from .621.


----------



## bobAbooey

I tweeted mobile sensei, he taking a look at it.

@chey023 I'm looking at it now, will decompile it & see what's up

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

Do we have a nand of this yet?


----------



## bobAbooey

Another mobile sensei tweet:

@chey023 looks they are permanently screwed for now, P3 confirms this. SBF will only result in soft bricking. Sorry my friend.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Another mobile sensei tweet:
> 
> @chey023 looks they are permanently screwed for now, P3 confirms this. SBF will only result in soft bricking. Sorry my friend.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Just confirming what we already know., thats why it says "for now". Hopefully we can find a work-around.


----------



## bobAbooey

yep, maybe p3 is working on something? Just maybe.


----------



## SaurusX

I emailed Dan Rosenberg about this update and he confirmed that Motorola patched his Droid4 and XY Board exploits for obtaining root.


----------



## chromicant

bobcaruso said:


> Do we have a nand of this yet?


Nothing in my inbox as of yet.

What I would like to know is the reasons "why" it's not working. Also, what's the chance of success going down building a cobbled together SBF to replace the 621 parts on the phone. This is where Twitter fails...technical discussions in 140 characters are less than optimal.


----------



## Goose306

There is someone on the Moto support forums who has received the .621 update but not installed it yet, trying to migrate him this direction...

I'm sure in the very near future there will be no shortage of people with the .621 update to donate to the cause, but I'd like to see if we can at least get an idea of what we're up against before it starts rolling out nationwide and the android forums start getting flooded with "oh noes whys my droidx bricked I just tried to root and couldn't get it so I sbf'd and now it won't turn on" I feel like that will be a common occurence once the thousands of rooted non-active droid x owners get the update.

Side note; I wonder where our buddy went who was making a nandroid? Hope something there didn't get hosed too.


----------



## chromicant

Well, I do have the OTA zips for 605 and 621, so that's not a problem. What I'm looking for is someone who kept root on 621 who can get a nandroid backup of /system.

I can create one from the 340 SBF and the OTAs, but it's not that easy, and I'm lazy. So if I can get the raw image, we'd get to testing a whole heck-of-a-lot-faster.


----------



## Goose306

chromicant said:


> Well, I do have the OTA zips for 605 and 621, so that's not a problem. What I'm looking for is someone who kept root on 621 who can get a nandroid backup of /system.
> 
> I can create one from the 340 SBF and the OTAs, but it's not that easy, and I'm lazy. So if I can get the raw image, we'd get to testing a whole heck-of-a-lot-faster.


Wouldn't it be easier to create from the .602 SBF rater than .340? I mean .340 is froyo kernel. Also, if you have the OTA zip for .621, mind sharing? Sharing is caring. I'm sure lots of people here wouldn't mind poking around in it to figure out what Moto/VZW b0rked.


----------



## bobcaruso

chromicant said:


> Well, I do have the OTA zips for 605 and 621, so that's not a problem. What I'm looking for is someone who kept root on 621 who can get a nandroid backup of /system.
> 
> I can create one from the 340 SBF and the OTAs, but it's not that easy, and I'm lazy. So if I can get the raw image, we'd get to testing a whole heck-of-a-lot-faster.


Can you send me the 621 OTA? [[email protected]]


----------



## chromicant

Goose306 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to create from the .602 SBF rater than .340? I mean .340 is froyo kernel. Also, if you have the OTA zip for .621, mind sharing? Sharing is caring. I'm sure lots of people here wouldn't mind poking around in it to figure out what Moto/VZW b0rked.


Yes, it would. However, I don't think the patches I had would apply to the 602 SBF, so that would be a problem. However, after compiling my own version of applypatch, patching up was pretty simple.

As for the 621 OTA, I just Googled it and found someone who was sharing it. Like here: http://www.mydroidwo...5621-soak-test/


----------



## Goose306

chromicant said:


> Yes, it would. However, I don't think the patches I had would apply to the 602 SBF, so that would be a problem. However, after compiling my own version of applypatch, patching up was pretty simple.
> 
> As for the 621 OTA, I just Googled it and found someone who was sharing it. Like here: http://www.mydroidwo...5621-soak-test/


Why thank you, downloading now. Give me something to poke around in and scratch my head while I'm waiting for my Mass Effect 3 trial to download







As soon as the download finishes I'll throw it up in my Dropbox for convenience sake for anyone else who wants it.

*EDIT:* Here is a live link:
http://dl.dropbox.co...rizon.en.US.zip

I cannot stress this enough for anyone stumbling in here from Google. Do* NOT* flash this on your phone. At the very least, you *WILL* be stuck on .621, and if you are not previously rooted and kept with OTA Rootkeeper, you *WILL* be stuck here with no root, and irregardless you *WILL HAVE NO WAY* of getting back off of it, whether rooted or not.* I am NOT RESPONSIBLE for what you do with YOUR phone.*

*End Disclaimers


----------



## bobcaruso

Wow, this is a pretty big update, besides framework and apks it patches tons of libs & bins


----------



## SaurusX

Can someone send me the boot.img file of a phone running stock .602 or stock .605? This may be critical.


----------



## TwinShadow

SaurusX said:


> Can someone send me the boot.img file of a phone running stock .602 or stock .605? This may be critical.


Yeah, I can once I SBF and re-root. It'll take me a couple hours though unless someone beats me by then.

[edit] Yep, was beaten not 20 minutes later. XD Person below me has it.


----------



## Snow02

SaurusX said:


> Can someone send me the boot.img file of a phone running stock .602 or stock .605? This may be critical.


I don't know how this will be useful, but here you go.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19045917/boot.img


----------



## bobcaruso

Snow02 said:


> I don't know how this will be useful, but here you go.
> http://dl.dropbox.co...045917/boot.img


Snow, can you post a nand of the updated rom?


----------



## Snow02

bobcaruso said:


> Snow, can you post a nand of the updated rom?


No. I don't have an X.


----------



## Goose306

http://forums.androidcentral.com/motorola-x-rooting-roms-hacks/157204-no-root-loss-updating-621-a.html#post1623164

Post one above mine. Apparently using OTA Rootkeeper and going to .621 will update SU binaries too. I'm trying to get him to drop us a nandroid.


----------



## chromicant

Goose306 said:


> http://forums.androi...tml#post1623164
> 
> Post one above mine. Apparently using OTA Rootkeeper and going to .621 will update SU binaries too. I'm trying to get him to drop us a nandroid.


Remember. I think we just want what's in /system. That gets mounted read-only, so there really shouldn't be any personal information stashed in that partition. All the juicy goodies are usually in /data.


----------



## Goose306

chromicant said:


> Remember. I think we just want what's in /system. That gets mounted read-only, so there really shouldn't be any personal information stashed in that partition. All the juicy goodies are usually in /data.


Yeah I updated my post over there. We'll see, in the meantime there's like 3 people here who have .621 rooted as well.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19127-update-621-successfully-rooted/


----------



## bobcaruso

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!	Not only will this help in solving root/sbf, but these filse are also needed to fix every DX GB & ICS rom out there !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ccsoccer03

is there any hope in reviving this already bricked devices? I've already ordered a Rezound, but I'm just curious if anyone has any hope for a "defibulator" for the Droid x sbf killed off phones.


----------



## coltzfan

ccsoccer03 said:


> is there any hope in reviving this already bricked devices? I've already ordered a Rezound, but I'm just curious if anyone has any hope for a "defibulator" for the Droid x sbf killed off phones.


Just got my rezound yesterday. 

I am hoping also. Would like to use my x as WiFi only. I am still here to help out with the revival of the legendary x

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Infazzdar

This thread needs to stay as close to the top of the forum as possible, a sticky would be nice.

There is going to be so many users complaining and wondering why their phone won't revert to a previous build.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## spex921

Is that /system.img file still needed from a .621 nandroid?


----------



## HalosGhost

Infazzdar said:


> This thread needs to stay as close to the top of the forum as possible, a sticky would be nice.
> 
> There is going to be so many users complaining and wondering why their phone won't revert to a previous build.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I agree actually. Mods? Can this be stickied? Or better yet, can someone throw together an in-depth write-up of what will lead to brickage, what will maintain root, and what can be done in any scenario? That would be a very worthy sticky and could help avoid all the confusion of newer users wrecking their Xs.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## bobAbooey

Dont take the 621 ota. No reason to chance it.


----------



## spex921

Too late for me, I already took it and used OTA rootkeeper to keep root. I have that /system.img if it is still needed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

spex921 said:


> Too late for me, I already took it and used OTA rootkeeper to keep root. I have that /system.img if it is still needed.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


We have the system image file, thanks tho. I'll throw together a writeup when I get home for a sticky unless someone beats me to it.









Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## lancasterv3

Bump just for good measure. Definitely needs a sticky.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wilspeak

yes i agree when the first .(.601-GB) update hit last year i was running liberty on my DX luckily the update kept asking me if i would update and i kept SAYING NO LATER and VERIZON kept sending the update to my phone over and over for weeks but then it stopped. i also found out that when i rebooted it sort of reset the inner clock of my DROID X so that the requests for updating were less frequent. eventually it stopped but so far i have been lucky im running MIUI ICS on my DX and i have not had any problems with that update yet BUT just to be careful i downloaded ROOTKEEPER from the market


----------



## lancasterv3

Bump again could a mod give this a sticky please?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

lancasterv3 said:


> Bump again could a mod give this a sticky please?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


We already have a thread stickied about the .621 info - here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/


----------

